# Cramps and white discharge at 36 weeks.



## TTCFlorea

I have been having period like cramps and increased discharge the last few days that seems to be getting more consistant. Could this be a sign of impending labor? I went into natural labor at 37 weeks with our daughter so thinking maybe this could be it getting close... Has anyone else started with cramps that increased over days and then went into labor?


----------



## BeckyBoo

I remember getting alot of pinky discharge before having my daughter. It could be the start of things, but increased discharge towards the end is very common.

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Periwinkle

I've always had a fair bit of discharge, but I've got loads more now (white).

I'm also having some cramps.

I don't really feel like I'm going to go into labour anytime soon though :/


----------



## TTCFlorea

With our daughter I lost my plug on a Sunday started having cramps on Monday that increased Tuesday and Wednesday and Thurday went into full labor had her Thursday afternoon... Never had cramps before that.. Just wondering if its normal or if it could be just my body getting ready. Sounds like some women have cramps for weeks before labor... Gosh I wish we all just had a day that we KNEW it was time!


----------



## Carina02

I have exactly the same as you and I am also 36 weeks but also don't feel like I will go into labour anytime soon but who really knows? I'm guessing that it's just normal at this stage but let me know if anything does happen for u so I can be prepared lol :thumbup:


----------

